# Welse - ich könnt k..zen



## THD (26. September 2004)

Hallo, wir (ein kleiner Angelverein) lassen nach 17 Jahren unser größtes Gewässer (13.000 m2, bis 5 m tief, guter sauberer Zufluss) ab.
Hauptgrund: Kontrolle Fischbestand nach unzufriedenstellenden Fängen in den letzten Jahren.
In den letzten 5 Jahren beobachteten wir (besonders in den letzten 2 Jahren):
- Verlust von 50 % der eingesetzten Forellen innerhalb von 4 Wochen nach 
  Besatz
- massiver Rückgang des Aalbestandes trotz regelmäßigen Besatz (es werden wenige aber große Aale gefangen)
- keine mittelgroßen und großen Brassen gefangen
- keine Schleien gefangen
- fast keine mittelgroßen oder großen Rotaugen und Rotfedern gefangen
- Giebelbestand erloschen
- Zanderbestand (haben über Jahre Jungfische beobachtet) stark 
  zurückgegangen
- Hechtfänge durchschnittlich (von 40 cm bis 25 Pfd.)
- Karpfen, es wurden nur Fische über 8 Pfd. gefangen
- Barschbestand, früher massenhaft, heute trotz viel Futterfisch kaum noch vorhanden
- Lauben, sehr guter Bestand
- Krebse (Amerikaner) massenhaft

(Also weinge große Hechte, Karpfen, Aale und viele kleine Lauben, Rotaugen, Brassen sind drin)

Als Gründe für die Veränderungen haben wir angenommen:
- vor 5 Jahren massiver Hechtbesatz,auch mit einigen Fischen über 8 Pfd.
- Veränderung des Gastanglerverhaltens (ihr wisst was ich meine)

In 17 Jahren wurde (von mir, 1. Vorstand) 1 Wels vor 5 Jahren von 56 cm gefangen, keiner gesehen, keiner verloren, von keinem Gastanglerfang (haben Rückmeldebögen) berichtet, auch kein toter gefunden, auch keine kleinen.

Jetzt haben wir von den 5 Metern erst 1,7 Meter abgelassen, im Fang hinter dem Grundablass lagen heute die ersten 5 Fische:

2 Aale

und 3 Welse von ca. 20 cm

Ich könnt heulen.

Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.

Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit Welsen in ähnlichen Gewässern hat - bitte berichten.

Grüße THD


----------



## C.K. (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Sei froh, Ihr könnt wenigstens den See ablassen, wir haben einen da geht das nicht. Leider wurden in den siebziger Jahren dort Welse eingesetzt. Resultat: das gleiche was Du oben schreibst. Wenn schon 20cm Welse auftauchen, freue Dich schon mal auf große Welssteaks.

Berichte bitte mal wie es weitergeht! Vieleicht mit Fotos?


----------



## THD (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@ C.K. Bericht und Fotos folgen natürlich. In 10 Tagen ist der Teich trocken.

Habt ihr Welse gefangen ?

Was mich bei uns wundert, ist dass nicht mal ein kleiner auf Made oder Wurm gefangen wurde (einzige Ausnahme oben beschrieben, der ging aber auf Köfi).

Wir haben noch ein zweites Gewässer, da haben wir (vor 4 Jahren) einige Welse besetzt, dort wurden schon mehrmals kleinere (Brut) beim Schwimmen gesehen und einige größere auch gefangen, aber in dem anderen Gewässer gab es keinen Hinweis auf Welse.

Grüße THD


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

kann sich das nicht im gleichgewicht halten mit den welsen, können die so ein schaden anrichten, sind doch auch nur fische


----------



## the doctor (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Habt ihr denn nicht mal gezielt auf Wels geangelt?
Es kann ja durchaus sein das es irgendwo anders her kommt. z.B. Kormoran.


----------



## barsch_zocker (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Ein ähnliches Phänomen hatten wir an unserem Weiher auch|uhoh: 
Jährlich gut besetzt, aber schlechte Fänge...
Beim anschließenden Ablassen vor 2 Jahren hatten wir auch nur noch große Karpfen, Hechte und Zander#t und Ami Krebse ohne Ende:v :v ...überall

Meinung von Gewässerexperten; Der Weiher war so gut wie tod und offensichtlich hatte es unter der Wasseroberfläche unbemerkt ein Fischsterben gegeben... und die massenhaft vorhandenen die Krebse hatten denn rest erledigt

Ps; der Weiher wird diesen Herbst wieder abgelassen:r  weil der **** Architekt den Mönch nen guten halben Meter zu kurz geplant und gebaut hat... und jetzt hat sich noch herausgestellt das das "alte"  Fundament zu schwach is um den fehlenden Halben Meter einfach obendrauf zu setzen:r 

barsch_zocker


----------



## sebastian (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Ihr könntet ja mal mit Aal als Köder angeln, wenns wenig gibt hat der Wels auch wenig auswahl an Aalen ?! oder ?

Das ist halt schon schlimm wenn man sieht was so ein kleiner Eingriff in die Natur oder halt künstliche Natur anrichten kann !


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

heißt das jetzt das das wasser so schlecht ist das große überleben und kleine kein chance haben??????:v


----------



## C.K. (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*



> Habt ihr Welse gefangen ?



Die haben so viel natürliches Futter, das alle Jubeljahre mal einer mehr aus Zufall an die Leine geht, obwohl sie gezielt beangelt werden.

Haben das mal mit Strom probiert, die haben aber soviel Gewicht, kleine Fische würden schaden nehmen. Durch die Stellnetze sind die großen übrigens durchgerauscht. Soviel zur Größe.

Wenn man das nicht weiß, würde man nie auf den Gedanken kommen (keine Futtergeräusche) das bei uns Welse zuhauf im See sind.


----------



## wildbootsman (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Klingt ja richtig aufregend, denn berichte mal weiter - ich bin schon neugierig

Wildi


----------



## THD (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@all Hallo, ich möchte hier (und vor allem jetzt) nicht den offensichtlich bei uns Vorkommenden Welsen die Schuld am fehlen ganzer Fischjahrgänge oder dem Verschwinden von Fischarten (Giebel) geben.
Mehr werde ich nach dem vollständigen Ablassen in ca. 2 Wochen wissen und auch berichten.
@Piffie 79: Sicher hat der Wels seine Existensberechtigung, aber eher nicht in kleineren Gewässern. Ich habe schon mehrfach davon gehört, dass Welse dort erheblichen Schaden angerichtet haben.
@the doctor: Sicher Wasservögel übertragen Fischeier, wir vermuten aber, dass die Welse bei uns ausgesetzt worden sind.
Geziehlt beangelt worden sind sie nicht, wie auch, wenn eigendlich keine drin sein sollten, aber natürlich wird bei uns sehr oft mit Köderfisch (aber eher mit kleinenen)
oder mit Kunstködern geangelt und da war halt nichts.
@barsch zocker: unbemerkes Fischsterben bei dem Zander überleben - Zweifel !
@ C. K. Fressgeräusche hat bei uns auch keiner vernommen, wir haben eine Kneipe direkt am See, der Wirt hat vor einigen Wochen beobachtet wie ein Fisch ne ausgewachsene Reiherente geholt hat, er meint es wäre wohl ein Hecht -mal abwarten.

p.s. Ein evtl. unbemerktes Fischsterben kann bei uns die Fischbestände nicht so verändert haben, wir beobachten den Effekt schon über einige Jahre und im Teich leben
sogar (wenige) Mühlkoppen.

Grüße THD


----------



## C.K. (30. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*



> (und vor allem jetzt) nicht den offensichtlich bei uns Vorkommenden Welsen die Schuld am fehlen ganzer Fischjahrgänge oder dem Verschwinden von Fischarten (Giebel) geben



Dein Verhalten ehrt Dich #6 

Bin mal gespannt, wie Du darüber denkst, wenn Du so Welse im 1,50m Bereich vor Deinen Füßen liegen hast. Ich bleibe dabei, das Schema gleicht einfach unserem Gewässer zu genau. 
Viele große Fische, einzelne Arten sind ganz weg.......etc.


----------



## barsch_zocker (30. September 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> @all Hallo, ich möchte hier (und vor allem jetzt) nicht den offensichtlich bei uns Vorkommenden Welsen die Schuld am fehlen ganzer Fischjahrgänge oder dem Verschwinden von Fischarten (Giebel) geben.
> ...


Die Fische sind eigentlich eh nie Schuld#6 

Es waren fast nur Zander <60cm und 1-2 jährige drin, ähnlich bei den Hechten entweder sie schrammten die Metermarke oder waren Untermaßig... #c 

Ich möchte mich aber auch davon distanzieren, über genaueres (was ich nich sicher weiß) zu spekulieren und Experten in Frage zu stellen

barsch_zocker


----------



## HD4ever (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Bin ja auch gespannt wie es weitergeht !!!!  :q
 Hoffe auf ein paar schöne eingestellte Bilder ......


----------



## SchwalmAngler (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@THD: Habt Ihr schon neue Erkenntnisse was den Teich angeht? Sind schon einige Welse zu Tage gefördert worden?


----------



## THD (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@ Schwalmangler, Wasserstand heute morgen ca. 80 cm, bisher insg. 5 Welse, 1 x 8 cm, 3 x 20 cm, 1 x 25 cm, sonst 3 Aale (alles im Fang des Mönchs nach Gitter mit Weite ca. 5 cm)
Am Mittwoch 30 min vom Boot gesenkt, 200 Minilauben, 10 fingerlange Rotaugen, 1 Barsch von der gleichen Größe.
Im Teich spritzen die Kleinfische, bisher sieht man nichts Größeres.

Morgen abend ist der Teich leer - ich berichte (evtl. am Sonntag)
Grüße THD


----------



## Regentaucher (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

ist ja richtig spannend, auch wenns für THD nicht so dolle ist#t


----------



## THD (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@Regentaucher
"auch wenns für THD nicht so dolle ist" - das seh ich eher neutral, wir lassen ja den Teich ab, weil wir vermuten, dass mit dem Fischbestand und der Artenzusammensetzung was nicht stimmt.

Klar ist es nicht schön, wenn man über Jahre besetzt, auch Brut hat, aber die Fänge das nicht bestätigen.

Ziel: Bestandsaufnahme und danach Neuaufbau eines Fischbestandes.
Deshalb kommen auch nur Karpfen, Schleien, Aale, Zander zurück.
Hecht, Barsch, Weißfisch und Wels kommen in andere Gewässer.

Geplant ist für den Teich ein Besatz mit:
Laube, Moderlieschen, Zander, Aal, Karpfen, Schleie, Forellen (Bach - und RB)

Unser Verein hat 2 weitere Gewässer mit allen bei uns vorkommenden Fischarten.

Grüße THD


----------



## THD (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hallo zusammen, nun mal das Ergebiss unseres Abfischens.

Meine Befürchtung, Welse könnten unseren Fischbestand vernichtet haben, hat sich nicht bewahrheitet, dazu waren es zu wenige.
Sorry - Wels.

Bilder gibts erst in den nächsten Tagen - Prob. mit der Kamera.

Zusammenfassung:
- weniger Welse als befürchtet (Größte 2 x 1,10 m ca. 25 Pfd.)
- weniger große Hechte als erwartet (Größte ca. 95 cm 14 Pfd)
- nur wenige große Karfen (Größte ca. 25 Pfd.
- fast keine Schleien
- Zander gut, allerdings auch wenige Große (3 x 70 cm, ca. 6 Pfd)
- massiv Laubenbrut
- die Weißfischzahlen sind nur Schätzungen und könnten max. um Faktor 2 falsch sein.

Bitte schaut euch doch mal die Aufstellung an, und schreibt mal was ihr davon denkt.

Aal, kleiner 50 cm	            70   Stück
Aal, kleiner 80 cm	            56
Aal, größer 80 cm	             7
Barsch, kleiner 15 cm	500
Barsch kleiner 30 cm	4
Barsch größer 30 cm	1
Döbel	                          1
Forelle	                          keine
Giebel kleiner 25 cm	2
Giebel größer 25 cm	6
Grasfisch klein. 80 cm	11
Grasfisch größ. 80 cm	4
Hecht kleiner 40 cm	20
Hecht kleiner 70 cm	22
Hecht kleiner 100 cm	2
Hecht größer 100 cm	keine
Karpfen, kleiner 5 Pf.	keine
Karpfen, kleiner 10 Pf	1
Karpfen, kleiner 15 Pf.	8
Karpfen größer 15 PF	3
Schleie, kleiner 20 cm	3
Schleie kleiner 35 cm	5
Schleie größer 35 cm	3
Zander kleiner 20 cm	76
Zander kleiner 50 cm	21
Zander kleiner 80 cm	14
Zander größer 80 cm	keine
Wels kleiner 30 cm	            13
Wels kleiner 70 cm	             2
Wels kleiner 120 cm	3
Wels größer 120 cm	keine
Brasse kleiner 20 cm	500
Brasse größer 20 cm	10
Laube kleiner 10 cm	10.000
Laube größer 10 cm	300
Rotfeder, kleine 15 cm	300
Rotfeder größer 15 cm	 5
Rotauge, kleiner 15 cm         2.000
Rotauge, größer 15 cm         10
Aland	                           3

Danke und Grüße
THD


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Ich bin weiss Gott kein Profi, aber mir fällt irgendwie auf, dass das Verhältnis Raubfisch zu Friedfisch extrem hoch Zugunsten Raubfisch steht. Oder irre ich da?

Wenn ich mal die ganzen Raubfische zusammen zähle, brauchts da nicht ne ganze Latte mehr Friedfische, um die alle satt zu bekommen, wenn die sich auch gegenseitig fressen?

Würde mich echt mal interessieren, ob meine Einschätzung als Laie richtig oder falsch ist. 

Wie sieht es bei dem Gewässer eigentlich mit Brutzonen, Schtzzonen (für Nachwuchs) Uferbewuchs (Laichmöglichkeit) und Baumbestand drum herum aus?


----------



## DerStipper (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

naja Brasche kommen zu 100% wieder rein

und ja es braucht eigentlich mehr Friedfisch aber wie hier beschrieben müssten viel mehr davon da sein was sie aber nich sind dann würde ich mal Komorane ansetzten ein soweit ich weiß legaler Tipp füllt mal nur auf 80 cm auf spannt nen durchsichtiges Netz drüber reinsetzten schöne Forellen und Rotaugen wenn dann in 3 Tagen kein Komoran drinne hängt waren es keine Komorane wenn aber alles voll hängt wisst ihr wo es her kommt da sich die Komorane ja am liebsten am Aal vergreifen welche aber am Tage schwer gefangen werden können und die sich so auf die Weissfische stürzen 

aber ich weiß nich ob das echt legal ist müsst ihr euch mal informieren wenn es nicht legal ist fragt mal ob man es machen dürfte um zusehen wohin die ganzen Fische verschwunden sind#h #6 
könnt ihr ja mal fragen fragen kostet nix:q


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Wenn Cormorane solche Schäden anrichten, werden die sicher auch im Normalen Angelbetrieb nicht unsichtbar gewesen sein, oder?|kopfkrat 


Allerdings freut sich unser Verein diebisch, weil nebenan ein bauer so ne Knallanlage aufgestellt hat, um die Vögel von den Feldern zu verjagen. Seither wurde kein Cormoran mehr gesichtet :q .

Vielleicht leiht Euch ja einer so ein Ding aus, für ne Zeitlang #c


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hallo, ich habe deinen Bericht die letzten Tage mit großem Interesse verfolgt. Vor allem die Gegenüberstellung von den Fängen und dem Ergebnis beim Abfischen ist sehr interessant.

Was sofort ins Auge fällt, es gibt kaum große Weißfische. Ich kann mir dies im Grunde nur durch eine Verbuttung der Bestände erklären (insb an den Barschen und Brassen wird dies deutlich!). Gegen die Theorie der Verbuttung spricht die Tatsache, dass der Fischbestand eigentlich nicht übermäßig hoch ist. Auch wenn ihr zuletzt kaum Zander gefangen habt, hattet ihr immer noch einen recht ordentlichen Zanderbestand im Wasser, der auch von der Altersstruktur passend scheint. Ich vermute dennoch, dass der Bestand an bestimmten Raubfischen, wie etwa dem Zander, eher zu niedrig war. Der Fraßdruck auf die kleinen Weißfische ist daher zu gering... Einer großen Masse an kleinen Lauben, Rotaugen und Brassen stehen im Verhältnis zu wenige Zander gegenüber. Demgegenüber habt ihr immerhin 24 Hechte größer 40 cm gefangen. Diese fressen lieber größere Weißfische, wenn sie diese denn bekommen, und erhöhen damit den Druck auf die großen Fische. Im Ergebnis habt ihr einen hohen Fraßdruck auf größere Weißfische und einen niedrigen auf die kleinen...

Dass fast vollständige Verschwinden von Schleien und den Giebeln würde ich dem Wels zuschreiben. Oder aber ihr hattet noch nie Schleinen bzw Giebelbestände, die sich selbstständig vermehrt haben. In diesem Fall verschwindet eine Fischart relativ schnell, wenn man die Besatzmassnahmen einstellt oder zurückfährt. Es gibt viele Gewässer, insb sommerkalte, in denen sich Schleinen und Giebel einfach nicht halten können. Dies kann auch die Erklärung für den geringen Karpfenbestand sein. In den meisten Gewässern vermehren sich Karpfen ja nicht regelmäßig. Wenn wenig Karpfen besetzt werden sind auch wenige drin. Kleine Karpfen werden von den Anglern eher entnommen und auch die Welse fressen kleine Karpfen. Folglich bleiben wenige größere übrig.

Dass ihr keine Forellen vorgefunden habt wundert mich wenig. Diese werden nach Besatz meistens schnell gefangen oder verschwinden in fast allen Teiche und Seen, die ich kenne, auf wundersame Weise. Warum dies so ist habe ich bis jetzt nicht klären können. In unserem größten Vereinsgewässer (großer Baggersee, ca 15 ha) haben sich die Forellen nach Besatz max ein-zwei Monate gehalten. Meiner Meinung nach haben Forellen in einem See ohne Zufluss eh nix verloren. Und scheinbar finden sie auch bei euch im Teich (trotz Zufluss) nicht optimale Lebensbedingungen. Ich würde daher überlegen, ob man überhaupt nochmal Regenbogenforellen aussetzen sollte...

Probelmatisch ist die jetzt die Frage, wie man es besser machen kann. Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ratlos... Wahrscheinlich hättet ihr noch mehr Zander setzen sollen?! Was habt ihr denn an Karpfen und Schleien, die letzten Jahre gesetzt und was kam laut Fangliste raus?

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## Plumpsangler (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Moin, verfolge das Board seit geraumer Zeit, aber habe mich jetzt erst angemeldet und möchte gleich mal als Premiere meinen Senf zu diesem interessanten Thema dazu geben :

Also für das, daß das Gewässer nur eine Wasserfläche von 1,3 Hektar hat und von einem Verein genutzt wird (meist höherer Angeldruck als bei einem Privatgewässer), kann sich das Fangergebnis schon sehen lassen und der Fischbestand scheint nicht schlecht. Auffallend für mich ist, dass Ihr kaum Schleien & Karpfen dort im Wasser habt. Die Frage ist natürlich, ob Ihr auch regelmässig diese beide Arten besetzt habt.
Wenn ja, ist dieses wenig, es sei denn, dass Eure Mitglieder alles herausgefangen haben. Ansonsten sollte man den Fressbedarf von Welsen nicht unterschätzen und 2 oder 3 Welse von der Größe, die Ihr herausgefangen habt, können schon ganz schön aufräumen. Was meiner Ansicht ebenfalls nicht so toll ist, dass Ihr in einem verhältnismäßig kleinem Gewässer ein fast identisch starken Bestand an Hechten und Zander habt, die sich offentsichtlich auch selbstständig vermehren (viele 1 und 2 jährige Fische). Da solltet Ihr Euch für einem Räuber entscheiden, denn die bekämpfen sich oft und Fressen sich gegenseitig. Und wie sieht das mit Kormoranen (Lieblingspeise Schleien, Aale und Jungkarpfen) bei Euch aus ??? Falls Ihr da ein paar regelmäßige schwarze Besucher zu Gast habt, erklärt das auch die magere Ausbeute an Schleien und Giebeln. Der Aalbestand für die Gewässergröße ist in Ordnung, aber auch nicht richtig gut, was wohl auch an den Welsen (und Kormoranen ???) lag. Also mein Tip ist,
die Welse raus, künftig entweder Hecht oder Zander (aber nicht beides), dazu ordentlich Rotaugen und Lauben (als Futterfisch), regelmässig Aale, Karpfen und Schleien und dann wird das auch recht schnell wieder was. Beste Grüße "Plumpsangler"


----------



## wildbootsman (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

War schon aufregend zu lesen. Vielen Dank für die interessante Story.

Wildi


----------



## DerStipper (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Doch doch Kormorane richten beträchtlichen schaden bei uns ist an der Mosel nen Naturschutz gebiet gegen über von Klotten da sind zur Zeit ca. 130 Kormorane und laut eines offiziellem des Vdsf werden es von zu Monat immer ca. 5 mehr da war ich bei einem bekannten im Bachtal am Weiher und dann kamen aufeinmal ca. 15 Kormorane:v hab zwar nich da geangelt hab mir einfach nur angeguckt wie es da alles läuft und dann kamen die und jeder hat sich 3-4 Forellen geschnappt haben auch etliche verletzt und weg waren die wieder dann ahb ich den angerufen der kam sofort und hat sich tierisch aufgeregt aber verständlich da war dann ca. 20% vom bestand verletzt und tod oder gefressen


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

EIgentlich tötet oder verletzt kein Tier allein aus Böswilligkeit und das gilt sicher auch für den Cormoran. 


Natürlich kriegt ein verein die Krise, wenn er zuschauen muss, wie Cormorane den Besatz mal eben so raus frisst, der für teures Geld gekauft wurde.:v  Allerdings sehe ich das immer so, das es auf der Welt schon Cormorane gab, lange bevor der erste Angelverein geründet worden ist. :q 

Oft genug wird gleich nach Dezimierung geschrien, seht es einfach so, dass es früher viel mehr Cormorane gegeben hat, sonst wären die ja wohl kaum mal unter Schutz gestellt worden und auch da musste keiner verhungern, weil die Cormorane zuviel Fische gefangen oder verletzt haben. 

Wie gesagt, statt sie in Netzen zu fangen, wo sie sich verletzten oder gleich ab zu schießen, gibts auch die Möglichkeit, sie zu vertreiben oder zu dulden, wenns sich in Grenzen hält. 

In Köln sagt man dazu Leeve un leeve losse.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Aber 3 Welse in der größenordnung können schon ganz schön Schaden anrichten!!
Fazit: Welse raus und schönes Filet rausschneiden:q #g


----------



## DerStipper (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

da magst du recht haben

bei uns gab es bis zu den 60ern sehr selten Cormorane:q #6 aber ab den 80ern bis heute haben sich bei uns 130 von den biestern angesoiedelt dann sieht manchmal wie die sich an ner großen Brasse oder so vergreifen:v un die zu groß ist und dann wieder tot zurück ins wasser kommt|gr:


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Ich bin auch gespannt , ob ihr da nen paar Brummer rausholen könnt !!!


----------



## THD (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@all
Bilder gibts immer noch nicht, aber einige Ergänzungen:
- wir haben fast keine Probleme mit Kormoranen, in den letzten 4 Jahren 2 x an je 1 Tag Durchzügler  (max. 50 St.) gehabt, keinen permanenten Einflug
- Das Gewässer ist recht strukturarm, keine Unterwasserpflanzen, Bäume und Hecken
an ca. 1/6 der Uferlänge bis ins Wasser, ca. 1/5 der Uferlänge als Laichschutzgebiet allerdings recht große Schilfbestände bis in ca. 60 cm Wassertiefe, 1 x Seerose auf ca. 10 m2.
- Fischbesatz (Kapfen und Schleien): 
  Schleien über die letzten 4 Jahre wenig als Beifang aus and. Gewässern, max. 50 St.
  Grund für den geringen Besatz: fehlende Unterstände, vermuteter hoher 
   Raubfischdruck
  Karpfen zuletzt in 2002 besetzt: ca. 70 St. 3-6 Pfündig

Wer genau gelesen hat(im ersten Bericht in diesem Thema), weiß, dass unser Verein vor dem Ablassen zwei Gründe für das Verarmen des Fischbestandes vermutet hatte:
1. hoher Raubfischbestand
2. Gastangler

zu 1. Aus meiner Sicht ist der Raubfischbestand für die Gewässergröße ok, nicht aber für die Futterfischmenge.
und so kommt mann zum Punkt 2:
zu 2. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren massiv Gastangler u. A. aus bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen gehabt, diese haben ganz gesetzestreu (fast) alles abgeschlagen 
was an der Angel hing und dann abends Tüten- und eimerweise Fisch weggefahren.
Seit etwa 2 Jahren kommen diese Leute nicht mehr und etwa zu dem Zeitpunkt
haben wir den Rückgang von größeren Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Karpfen beobachtet.
Unsere Vereinsmitglieder (eher Gelegenheitsangler) fischen fast nur auf Raubfisch und entnehmen sehr selten Weißfisch.

Beim Aufräumen des Teichgrundes haben wir ca. 25 abgerissene Futterkörbchen gefunden.

Nun mein Erklärungsversuch für den Fischbestand:
- große Laichfähige Weißfische wurden fast vollständig rausgefangen
- die verbliebenen gr. Weißfische laichten ab und sorgten für die Menge kleinere Weißfische
- der gute Raubfischbestand reduzierte die nachwachsenden "Mittelgrößen" an Weißfischen
- das natürliche Futterangebot wurde von den kleineren Weißfischen (und evtl. von ca. 2.000 St. Amerik. Krebsen) verwertet.
- da unsere Angler als Köderfisch kaum noch an größere Köderfische kamen, wurde mit kleineren geangelt und davon gab es ja genug im Teich, sodaß die Chance damit zu fangen recht gering war.

Könnte doch so stimmen - oder ?

Nur eins verstehe ich nicht: Ich selbst habe im Februar 04 ca. 600 Barsche zw. 7 und 15 cm besetzt, davon war nur noch ein Teil da, Futter hatten die genug und geangelt hat die keiner.
Abends sah man oft Barsche am Ufergrund stehen, dicht daneben Krebse, glaubt ihr, ein Krebs kann einen gleichgroßen Barsch fangen ?
Hatten sehr oft Krebse an den (toten) Köderfischen.
Im Frühsommer hatten wir oft Barschbrut auf der Senke (neben Weißfischbrut) davon war beim Abfischen nichts mehr da (keine einjährigen Barsche und Weißfische unter 5 cm).

Bitte schreibt mal eure Meinung.

Danke THD


----------



## THD (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Nachtrag: im letzten Satz habe ich  geschrieben (...keine Weißfische unter 5 cm) stimmt so nicht.
Richtig ist fast keine Barsche, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen unter 5 cm.

Hatten Lauben zu tausenden von etwa 5 cm.

THD


----------



## Plumpsangler (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hallo, ich find das klasse, dass Du Dich mit diesem Thema so intensiv beschäftigst. Aber was wären viele Vereine und auch Gewässer, wenn alle nur an das Angeln denken und keiner an die Bewirtschaftung und Hege & Pflege der Gewässer.
Also ich glaube, dass Du mit Deiner These teilweise gar nicht so verkehrt liegst. Wenn Ihr tatsächlich Karpfen das letzte Mal in 2002 besetzt habt, dann sind diese in den letzten beiden Jahren wahrscheinlich von Euren Mitgliedern und den Gastanglern herausgefangen worden. Wie Du schreibst habt Ihr auch kaum und nicht so viele Schleien besetzt und das ist wohl auch der Hauptgrund für relativ geringe Fänge und den Restbestand werden wohl die Welse sich "eingesogen" haben. Mit den größeren Weißfischen sehe ich das ähnlich, dass diese herausgefangen bzw. von den großen Räubern im Gewässer gefressen worden sind. Die kleinen von Euch eingesetzten Barsche sind vermutlich ebenfalls "Opfer" von den Räubern geworden, denn gerade für Aal & Zander war dies die richtige Beutegröße und ich habe sehr oft gerade im Frühjahr sehr gute Zander- & Aalfänge auf kleine Barsche gemacht. Beste Grüße "Plumpsangler"


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Nun mein Erklärungsversuch für den Fischbestand:
- große Laichfähige Weißfische wurden fast vollständig rausgefangen

Das ist sicher ein Problem. Aber einen intakten Weißfischbestand, mit der Angel klein zu bekommen, ist schon ein Kunststück. Trotzdem einfach keine Tageskarten mehr an diverse Leute.

- die verbliebenen gr. Weißfische laichten ab und sorgten für die Menge kleinere Weißfische

Ich denke schon, dass hier auch eine Verbuttung der Bestände vorhanden ist, die dazu führt, dass keine größeren Fische nachwachsen. Meinem Gefühl nach würde ich eher mehr Zander einsetzen, denn kleine Futterfische sind ja im Überfluss vorhanden. Und dass diese nicht mehr ranwachsen, kann man nicht alleine dadurch erklären, dass die Raubfische alle Fische über einer bestimmten Größe fressen. Normalerweise sorgt ja ein hoher Bestand an Raubfischen für ein gutes Abwachsen der Weißfische. Ihr müsstet mal versuchen zu bestimmen, wie alt die Rotaugen, Barsche und Brassen bei euch im Teich sind...

- der gute Raubfischbestand reduzierte die nachwachsenden "Mittelgrößen" an Weißfischen

Reduzieren sicher, aber bei euch im Teich wäre es ja fast ein Ausrotten...

- das natürliche Futterangebot wurde von den kleineren Weißfischen (und evtl. von ca. 2.000 St. Amerik. Krebsen) verwertet.

- da unsere Angler als Köderfisch kaum noch an größere Köderfische kamen, wurde mit kleineren geangelt und davon gab es ja genug im Teich, sodaß die Chance damit zu fangen recht gering war.

Das kann gut sein...

Was die Karpfen und Schleinen angeht würde ich ganz klar sagen, dass ihr wenig besetzt habt. Wenn sich die Arten, dann nicht selbstständig vermehren, dann verläuft sich der Besatz recht schnell. Andererseits macht es ja auch keinen Sinn permanent Fischarten einzubringen, die sich nicht selbstständig vermehren. Übertreiben sollte man daher den Karpfen und Schleienbesatz auch nicht.

Zusammengefasst denke ich, dass irgendein anderes Problem noch mitspielt, welches du noch nicht genannt hast. Ich würde auf eine Verbuttung der Bestände schließen. Und einen Kormoraneinfall von 50 Tieren sollte man niemals unterschätzen... Leider kenne ich das Gewässer nicht und kann damit natürlich völlig falsch liegen. Wünsche euch viel Glück, so ein Neubesatz ist immer eine große Chance. Und so wie du dich bemühst, bin ich sicher, dass ihr in einigen Jahren wieder einen interessanten Fischbestand habt...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Bez. der Barsche würde ich auf die Hechte und vor allen Dingen die Aale tippen. Musste teilweise feststellen, das gerade Aale sich eher einen Barsch einverleiben als einen Weissfisch. Auch die Hechte sind den Barschen gegenüber nicht abgeneigt. Das allerdings die ganze Barschbrut verschwindet erscheint mir schon irgendwie etwas komisch, da Barsche nicht gerade zögerlich sind was die Vermehrung angeht.

Auf die Krebse würde ich weniger tippen, die nehmen eher tote Fische vom Grund. Da denke ich eher, das es an einer Krankheit oder einer Algenblüte gelegen haben könnte. Waren denn die Messwerte in dem Teich bisher immer in Ordnung?

Ansonsten würde ich bald auf die Gastangler tippen obwohl es mir relativ unwahrscheinlich erscheint einen ganzen Schwarm Barsche aus zu rotten zumal es sich um Brut handelt.

Wenn es sehr kleine Barsche waren, könnten die allerdings auch beim Ablassen des Teichs verschütt gegangen sein. Ein wenig Schwund hat man dabei i.d.R. ja immer mal.


----------



## THD (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Nochmal ne ganz andere Frage.
Unser Teich ist jetzt mehr oder weniger trocken, rundrum ein ca. 10 m breiter Streifen mit festem Grund und in der Mitte ein Schlammfeld mit maxinaler Stärke von 1 m in der Mitte.
Die Aale und Krebse kommen nun aus dem Schlamm und verenden auf dem Weg zum durchfließenden Bach.
Ca. 50 Aale haben den Weg zum Bach gefunden und wurden von uns im Mönch abgefangen (waren absolut unauffällig), aber ca. 20 Stück liegen tot auf dem Schlamm, manche nur 1 m neben dem Bachlauf.
Bei den Krebsen ists noch schlimmer, fast keiner hat den Bachlauf gefunden, hunderte liegen tot auf dem Schlamm, an den Spuren sieht man, dass sie sich vor dem Tod noch einige cm bis dm bewegt haben.
Aus Erfahrungen beim Ablassen von anderen Teichen weiß ich, dass es Aalen überhaupt kein Problem bereitet dem abfließenden Wasser über den Schlamm zu folgen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich im Schlamm keine giftigen oder agressiven Substanzen
abgelagert haben können, die über den Zulauf in den Bach gelangt sein könnten.

Kann es sein, dass Gase aus dem Schlamm austreten, die die Krebse oder Aale erstickten ? 
Hatten allerdings die letzten Tage reichlich Wind, zu riechen ist nichts.

Bei uns hat es letzte Nacht leicht gefrohren, sind die erfrohren ?

Der Schlamm ist noch so dünnflüssig, dass sich noch nicht mal der Reiher hineinwagt.

Wer weiß eine Erklärung ?

Danke und Gruß
THD


----------



## Plumpsangler (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Moin, ich tippe auf erfrieren - gerade Aale sind in der Hinsicht sehr empfindlich, wobei erfrieren nicht das ganz richtige Wort ist. Vielmehr haben sich die Aale im Schlamm versteckt, weil dort noch die letzte "Flüssigkeit" und Sauerstoff war. Durch den Frost ist wahrscheinlich diese Schlammschicht übergefroren und daher war auch vermutlich zu wenig Sauerstoff mehr im Schlamm/Wasser Gemisch, weil die Sauerstoffzufahr logischerweise unterbrochen war und dann sind die Aale erstickt. Auch können die Aale selbst ohne Frost nicht tagelang im Schlamm überleben. Hatten vor einigen Jahren mal beim Abfischen eines Sees ähnliches erlebt und da war sogar immerhin noch 20 bis 30cm Wasser im Teich, aber in der Nacht vor dem Abfischen gabs es starken Frost, eine dünne Eisdecke hatte sich gebildet und viele Fische (gerade die Aale - heul -) waren über Nacht erstickt. Bei Krebsen kenne ich mich nicht so aus, da wir bei uns "nur" Wollhandkrabben haben. Beste Grüße "Plumpsangler"


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Ich würde bald darauf tippen, das sie erfrohren sind. Wir hatten hier bei uns auch schon -3°C da dürfte es bei Dir dort oben aufm Berg noch ein wenig kälter geworden sein.

Das es an Gasen lag denke ich weniger. Dann hätte es Euch schon früher auffallen müssen da die Aale und die Krebse sich ja bevorzugt im Schlamm aufhalten. Ausserdem hätte es dann wahrscheinlich auch andere Fische betroffen, da sich Gase ja ofmals im Wasser binden.

Eine andere Möglichkeit währe Faulschlamm der sich in tierferen Schlammschichten abgelagert hat. Wenn die Aale und die Krebse sich wegen dem abziehenden Wasser tiefer darin eingegraben hätten denke ich schon das sie darin erstickt sein könnten und evtl. die letzten Kräfte mobilisiert haben um das Wasser zu erreichen, dabei könnten sie vom Frost erwischt worden sein. Ein Zusammenspiel von mehreren Dingen also.


----------



## Carpcatcher (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hallo,ich glaube das mit dem sogenannten Welsproblem siehst Du zu krass.In unserem Hausgewässer gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren große Welse. Wir hatten eigentlich immer eien guten Fischbestand. Doch in den letzten fünf Jahren ist bei und der Bestand auf ca 15 % gesunken und bei uns fehlen sogar große Karpfen.Kontrolliert Ihr euer Gewässer regelmäßig, bzw. eure Gastangler ect. Bei einem Bekannten von Mir, der hat einen See von ca. 2 Hektar und keine Welse drin, fehlen seit letztem Jahr auch fast alle Fische wie zb. Karpfen, Störe, Schleien usw. In meinem eigenen See wurden letzten Sommer ca 300 Karpfen und sehr viele Hechte gestohlen und bei mir ist auch kein einziger Wels drin.
Dieses Problem beobachten wir schon seit geraumer Zeit und dies fast überall.
Wurde sogar schon in Spanien am Ebro beobachtet nur das dort komischerweise der Welsbestand drastisch zurück geht. 
Es wurde eine bestimmte Gruppe von Anglern beobachtet, die 2m große Waller abschlachten und am Tag bis zu 50 Großkarpfen aus den Gewässern entnehmen und halt machen diese vor fast keinem Fisch.
Ihr könnt aber es probieren und Goldfische einsetzten an denen werdet Ihr dann lange Freude haben, weil diese nicht von der oben genannten Gruppe entnommen und abgeschlachtet werden. Dies weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung weil an meinem Hausgewässer in dem sich auch Welse befinden nämlich gro#6 ße Goldis drin sind und komischer Weise immer noch vorhanden sind und auch regelmäßig gefangen werden.
Die schwarzfischerei und das maßlose entnehmen der Fische wird stellenweise richtig organisiert betrieben. Also seit auf der Hut den auch dem Wels wird dadurch das Futter knapp, aber er ist garantiert nicht an eurer Misere schuld, sondern er ist nur der Prügelknabe ( Fisch)
Übrigens reguliert der Wels bekannter Maßen seinen eigenen Bestand. Bei uns werden jedes Jahr einjährige Welse gefangen aber die zweijährigen fehlen immer wieder dies besorgen die großen Waller selbst.
Wenn Du noch weiter Fragen hast dann wende Dich ruhig an mich.
Desweiteren nur dicke wünscht euch der
Carpcatcher


----------



## THD (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@Plumpsangler und Schwalmangler
Mittlerweile denke ich auch, dass die Aale erfrohren sind. Danke für eure Meinung !
@Carpcatcher: Erstmal willkommen im Board !
Zitat:"Hallo,ich glaube das mit dem sogenannten Welsproblem siehst Du zu krass"
Stimmt ich sah das zu krass, im nachhinein war der Welsbestand ja auch viel geringer als befürchtet. deshalb hab ich mich ja pro forma beim Wels entschuldigt.
Zu den Gastanglern: Der See liegt recht frei mit einer Bundesstraße auf der einen Seite und einem kleineren Ort auf der anderen Seite, Gastangler werden bei uns stark kontrolliert und müssen am Ende auch ne Fangmeldung abgeben, d. h. Gastangler ohne Karte gibts wohl kaum, andererseits nützt das alles nichts, wenn einer einen Fisch fängt und im Kofferraum verschwinden lässt.
Leider leben wir in einem Bundesland, in welchem per Gesetz jeder masige Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit abgeschlagen werden muss, daraus folgt, das viele Gastangler alles umhauen und sich unsere Mitglieder strafbar machen, wenn sie den Bestand erhalten wollen.
Schlussfolgerung:
1. Gastkartenpreise werden deutlich steigen (leider müssen wir welche herausgeben)
2. Fischbestand wird auf für unsere Mitglieder atraktivere Fischarten abgestimmt.

Grüße THD


----------



## Reisender (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

(Zitat::1. Gastkartenpreise werden deutlich steigen (leider müssen wir welche herausgeben)


*Was soll das den nun??*

meinst du wirklich das die gastangler für das was bei euch los ist alleine schuld sind?? solche aussage hat mir noch gefehlt in meinem (und die anderen sind schuld Buch) es gab hier schöne und intressante Postes warum es bei euch nicht so läuft, wie ihr euch das wunscht. 

Das man enttauscht ist kann ich verstehen, aber ich sage das nun andersrum wird auch ein schuh daraus, *mitglieder haben auch einen großen kofferraum!!    *


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> (Zitat::1. Gastkartenpreise werden deutlich steigen (leider müssen wir welche herausgeben)
> 
> 
> *Was soll das den nun??*
> ...


*Seine Annahme ist doch ziemlich logisch:*

Ein Vereinsangler angelt in der Regel das ganze Jahr über in "seinem" Gewässer, zahlt dafür einen Betrag und wird tunlichst dafür sorgen, dass "sein" Gewässer auch im nächsten Jahr noch attraktiv ist.

Ein Gastangler hingegen wird wohl viel eher versucht sein, den Preis seiner Tageskarte auch sozusagen an "Fangwert" wieder raus zu holen. Je nach dem, ob der Gastangler mehr zum C&R tendiert oder für die Truhe angelt, wird er demnach bei entsprechender Einstellung wohl mehr mitnehmen als ein Vereinsangler. 

Allerdings ließe sich das auch über Fangquoten regeln, wenn man eh kontrolliert, kann man auch die Quote kontrollieren und das Auto bleibt dann halt draussen, wenn man Angst hat, dass man da die Quote umgeht.


----------



## THD (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@Reisender
Falls der Eindruck entstanden sein sollte, ich würde den Gastanglern alleine die Schuld
gerade am Einbruch unseres (Weiß-)fischbestandes geben, so war dies nicht gewollt.
Sicher haben wir bei der Bewirtschaftung des Sees Fehler gemacht, auch um das zu kontrollieren war der Grund für das Ablassen.
Die schon beschrieben sind unsere Mitglieder nicht die aktivsten Angler, ich schätze, dass bei uns auf 1 Mitgliederangelstunde 3 Gastanglerangelstunden kommen.
Auch fallen mir bei unserem kleinen überschaubaren Verein weniger als 5 Angler ein,
die regelmäßig Weißfisch entnehmen, deren Fang schätze ich pro Jahr auf deutlich unter 15 kg.
Wie ich auch schrieb beobachteten wir so etwa vor 2 Jahren den Einbruch der Weißfischbestände, zeitgleich ging auch die Gastanglerzahl stark zurück.
Leider haben wir erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Kontrollen auf die Gastangler stark erhöht.
Was sich aber vor vor 2 Jahren hier abspielte möcht ich eigendlich nicht schreiben,
da spielten MIndestmaße, Schonzeiten und Tagesfangmengen keine Rolle.
Klar, wer Geld für ne Karte bezahlt, soll auch Fisch mitnehmen dürfen, wir hatten mal einen Fall, leider hat es kein Mitglied mitbekommen, da ging einer mit 7 Karpfen zw. 5 und 10 Pfd. heim.
Anderer Fall der mit selbst an einem anderen unserer Gastangelgewässer passiert ist,
2 Karauschen (in Hessen ganzjährig geschützt) und ein 30 cm Hecht lagen im Gras,
Das mit den Karauschen konnte ich ihm nicht beibringen - Kommunikation unmöglich.
Was nützt es wenn jemand die Bedingungen auf der Gastkarte (mit Schonzeiten und Mindesmaßen) einfach nicht lesen kann. Habe dann mit Polizei gedroht, das hat er verstanden und kam nie wieder.
Sicher alles nur Einzelfälle, die wenigsten sind so.
Unser Gewässer hatte vor Jahren einen guten Bestand an Brassen von 3-4 Pfd., davon ist fast keine mehr da, die paar größeren Raubfische haben die nicht gefressen, unsere Mitglieder nicht gefangen ?
Wie verhält man sich, wenn auf der Jahreshauptversammlung einer sagt er habe einen ... gesehen, der 12 Stück davon mitgenommen hat und der nächste sagt, auf dem letzen Flohmarkt gabs wieder viel Trockenfisch.

Augen zu und alles dulden, oder reagieren ?
Bin selbst auch gern Gastangler und hab auch schon Tage gehabt, da war mein Fang mehr wert als die Tageskarte.

Grüße THD


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

(Zitat::1. Gastkartenpreise werden deutlich steigen (leider müssen wir welche herausgeben)

*Reagieren*!!!!ganz klar, euer geld wächst auch nicht auf dem bäumen.....

Das es immer wieder probleme gibt mit anglern ob gast oder nicht, sage ich ja nichts gegen. mich persönlich hat dieser satz nicht gefallen !!

ich zum beispiel: habe die erfahrung an verschiedenen vereinen gemacht, das ich keinen schein mehr bekommen habe da das limit der tagesscheine ausgeschöpft war. heißt der see kann nur eine bestimmte anzahl von anglern im jahr verkraften. habe auch schon mal 50€ in eine kasse gelegt um denn verein zu helfen 3-4 fische (besatz) mehr zu kaufen.ist zwar nicht viel, aber vieleicht 1-2 kg fisch mehr.

ihr solltet mal überlegen, 1 jahr keine tagesscheinen auszugeben um euern bestand wieder gesund zu ziehen. (wenn es möglich ist)!
und das mit dem toten aalen das die erfrohren sind, das muß ich nochmal wenn ich nächste woche in norddeutschland bin mit einem alten fischer mal besprechen, da ich keinen besseren überlebenskünstler wie den aal kenne. werde euch mal die info die ich bekommen habe mitteilen.der mann hat 5 verschiedene teiche und seen... 


ich bin froh das vereine/besitzer tagesscheine ausgeben, da ich selbst in keinen verein bin. 
also nichts für ungut, ich hoffe das ihr das hin bekommt, da nur ein gesunder see freude macht.


----------



## THD (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@reisender:
Das mit der einjährigen Sperre hatten wir schon mit unserem Verpächter abgesprochen,
er hat auch schon der Verteuerung der Karten zugestimmt.

Zu den Aalen, ich hätte auch vermutet, dass die aus dem Schlamm ziehen, war aber teilweise nicht so, berichte bitte mal, was der Fischer dazu sagt.

Danke
THD


----------



## DerStipper (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

ihr könnt ja auch ne Ruten reduzierung machen damit meine ich das man die Gastangler nur noch mit einer Rute angeln lassen soll und dann hohe Geldstrafen macht wer dagegen verstößt das kann auch helfen weil ich kenne das selber von nem Forellen Weiher da fahren leute mit 4 Ruten hin haben dann immer die erlaubten 2 draußen und wenn sie nen Fisch dran haben wird die nächste schon ausgeworfen so kann man das dann vieleicht verhindern#c |kopfkrat weiß aber nich genau


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Servus. @THD  Hab ich da was falsch verstanden ??? Euer Verpächter hat zugestimmt ??? Wenn ich mir ein Gewässer Pachte denke ich das es meine Sache ist wieviele und ob ich Karten ausgebe. Ansonsten brauch ich kein Pachtwasser sondern kauf mir irgendwo ne Lizenz und fertig.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Ich finde dies Thema Super spannend und ich möchte gerne Wissen was ihr nun Besatztechnisch ändern wollt , damit alles besser wird , denn ich denke nicht , dass man nur den Gastanglern die Schuld an der "Fischarmut" in eurem Gewässer geben muss.
Aber weiterhin viel Erfolg mit euren Fischen sowie den Cormoranen(sie sollen nie wieder kommen ).


----------



## Pfiffie79 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@der stipper


also das halte ich für absolut falsch, weil erstens gibt es genügend ungastangler die zum richtigen zeitpunkt den see leer fischen (ansässige Kochtopfangler-abschlachter) nicht auf maße und ect. achten und vielleicht die fische noch verkaufen. zweitens bin ich seit jahren gastangler selbst in meiner stadt und bin schon mit dem höheren tageskartenpreis quasi bestraft und dann soll ich auch noch die ruten reduzieren....das grenz an deutschen börogratismus und fördert das ilegale angeln#d 


sorry aber sowas les ich nicht so gerne


----------



## THD (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hallo zusammen, ich versuche mal hier etwas für klarheit zu sorgen.

@lenzibald: leider ist das bei uns aber so, eine Bedingung für den Pachtvertrag war
(bei diesem Teich), dass (damals zur Förderung des Fremdenverkehrs) von uns Gastkarten ausgegeben werden müssen, und da finde ich es auch fair mit dem Verpächter (Gemeinde) über die Preise zu sprechen (wobei die da eigendlich keinen Einfluss drauf nehmen kann).

@der stipper: Eigendlich bin ich gegen fast alle Beschränkungen für die Gastangler, ich halte nichts von Begrenzung der Angelzeit, der Rutenzahl oder Kunstköderverbot.
Warum: Ganz einfach, damit trifft man nur die, die sich einwandfrei verhalten, den Anderen ist ein Satz mehr auf der Karte egal, wird ja eh nicht gelesen.
Wir wollen da hin, wo wir vor Jahren mal waren, damals hatten wir ein Gewässer mit dem wir und unsere Gäste zufrieden waren.
Und deshalb setzen wir da an, wo es bestimmten Gruppen am wehesten tut - beim Geld.

@Pfiffie79 "gibt es genügend ungastangler die zum richtigen zeitpunkt den see leer fischen (ansässige Kochtopfangler-abschlachter) nicht auf maße und ect. achten"
Genau um die gehts hier, wir werden in einiger Zeit wieder ein gutes Gewässer anbieten, allerdings würde ich (oder wir) auf diese Personen gern verzichten.
Natürlich wird der Anreiz, unserem Verein beizutreten, durch den höheren Gastkartenpreis verstärkt. NUUUR: Da können wir uns eben aussuchen, wen wir aufnehmen, da wir unsere Schwarzen Schafe kennen, sollen sie halt bluten oder zuhause bleiben. Leider trifft unsere Maßnahme die Gelegenheitsangler, aber wahrscheinlich werden wir eine Möglichkeit schaffen, "den Guten" die Karte für den halben Preis anzubieten.
Es ist noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern, aber so ähnlich wird es aussehen:
Gastkarte kostet z. Zt. 10 €/tag, künftig 20 (oder 25)€, wen wir zu den Guten zählen (mit Vertrauensvorschuss) zahlt weiterhin 10 €

Übrigens kostet die Mitgliedschaft pro Jahr bei uns (bisher) etwa den 5- fachen Gastkartenpreis pro Tag.
Unser Verein ist in den letzten Jahren stark gewachsen, in den vergangenen 10 Jahren haben wir es geschafft, engagierte Gastangler aufzunehmen, dadurch hat sich unsere Mitgliederzahl verdoppelt und die Gewässerfläche verdreifacht. Unser Altersdurchschnitt
(ohne Jugend) liegt bei etwa 40 Jahren, 1/3 unserer Mitglieder sind jugendlich.
Das hätten wir nicht geschafft, wenn wir schlecht besetzte Gewässer hätten, leider haben das einige ausgenutzt, die natürlich auch keine Interesse zeigen in einen Verein zu gehen.
@Taker the Faker: Ich habe schon weiter vorn geschrieben, dass wir Fehler beim Besatz gemacht habe, der Teich war 17 Jahre aufgestaut und wir wussten eigendlich nicht, was drin war, deshalb haben wir ja abgelassen.

Wir sind uns noch nicht ganz einig, was reinkommt, sicher sind wir uns was nicht reinkommt: Hecht, Wels, Brasse, Grasfisch, Barsch
Die beim Ablassen gefangenen Aale, Zander (teilweise), Schleien, Karpfen und als Futter Lauben kommen sofort bei Vollstau zurück.
Wir verfügen über einige Aufzuchtgewässer aus denen wir eigene Fische umsetzen werden, d. h. wir verfügen über genügend Schleien, Karpfen, Aale, Moderlieschen und Edelkrebse für den Teich.
Auch Forellen wurden von uns großgezogen und werden eingesetzt.
Über Besatz mit Rotfedern und/oder Rotaugen sind wir uns noch nicht einig.

Unser Verein verfügt über 2 weitere Angelgewässer (1 x nur für Mitglieder, dieses ohne Wels, da nicht ablassbar) mit allen bei uns vorkommenden Fischarten.

Grüße THD


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Würde die Grasfische draussen lassen. Die Biester putzen jeden auch noch so kleinen Spross weg, so das Ihr dann auf Dauer wahrscheinlich keine Wasserpflanzen mehr im Teich habt.

 Wenn es Probleme mit übermäßigem Pflanzenwachstum gibt, ist es sinnvoller diese rauszureissen als Grasfische ein zu setzen, zumal ihr diese dann auch nicht mehr so schnell aus dem Teich heraus bekommt.

 Wir hatten auch mal Pflanzen in unserem Teich. Einige Jahre nachdem die Graskarpfen (3 Stück) eingesetzt wurden jedoch nicht mehr...


----------



## THD (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@Schwalmangler
Hatte doch geschrieben, dass Grasfisch NICHT wieder reinkommt.

Grüße THD


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Ups - jaja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ... :q :m


----------



## Reisender (5. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@all

habe meinen bekannten befragt warum die aale gestorben sind oder woran.

seiner meinung ist das die aale aus ihrem versteck kammen und mit schwebeteile und schlamm überzogen waren, und diese durch denn leichten frost die atemwege der aale vestopften. also einfacher gesagt die sind erstickt an den gefrohrenen schlamm und anderen sachen.


----------



## THD (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hi reisender,
danke für die Info, denkt sich ja in etwa mit meinen Vermutungen, haben übrigens noch ca. 60 Aale bis ca. 8 Tage nach dem Ablassen rausgefangen, das Problem mit den toten Aalen auf dem Schlamm trat nicht mehr auf.

Grüße THD


----------



## nkniese (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hallo,

nach längerem inaktiven lesen dieser Beiträge möchte ich mich nun auch mal zu Wort melden, ich bin selbst in besagtem Angelverein und massgeblich beim Abfischen des Sees beteiligt gewesen.
Ich glaube das es sich hier eher um ein Besatzproblem   handelt und nicht das Problem einzelner Fischarten ist (Wels, Hecht usw.) weder ein Problem der Gastangler.

Meiner Meinung nach ist in den letzten Jahren eine unzureichendes Besatzmanagement, wenn nicht sogar fehlendes ! betrieben worden. Aber das sind die folgen wenn ein Verein nur die Interessen von einigen Kochtopfanglern (Forellenangler beim An-und Abangeln) befriedigen möchte. 

Wenn man Fang-fähige Forellen in ein mit Raubfischen gut besetztes Gewässer von einem Teich in dem sie regelmäßig gefüttert (gemästet) werden umsetzt darf man sich nicht wundern das nach 3-4 Wochen fast keine Forellen mehr da sind (Hecht und Wels freuen sich jedes mal) und der Rest von den Puff-Forellen verhungert wahrscheinlich weil sie es nicht gewohnt sind natürliches Futter aufzunehmen.

Ich versuche mal einige Bilder vom Abfischen beizufügen THD hat ja noch Probleme mit seine Kamera.

Wie man auf den Bildern vielleicht erkennen kann war sehr viel Weissfisch vorhanden aber fast nur kleinere, das verwundert aber nicht wenn man weis das vor ca. 5 Jahren in dieses Gewässer ca. 100 Hechte (davon einige über 80 cm) eingesetzt wurden.

An diesem Gewässer wurden meiner Meinung nach einige Fehler gemacht ich wünsche mir nur das daraus gelernt wird und in Zukunft ein auf das Gewässer abgestimmtes Besatzmanagement und eine Ökologisch sinnvolle Gewässerbewirtschaftung betrieben wird.


----------



## nkniese (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder vom Ablassen.
Übrigens das Benutzerbild stamt von einem Fang von mir den ich in 2002 an einem anderen Vereingewässer gemacht habe und nicht wie man vieleicht glauben kann vom Abfischen.


----------



## Reisender (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Na bei einen bestand von 100 und mehr hechten, wundert es mich nicht mehr das alle forellen und andere nicht mehr existieren.das gleicht ja wie du sagst, eine mesterei der jäger. 
auch sehe ich bei euch im teich keine wasserpflanzen oder verstecke!!für die fische.gibt es leichstellen bei euch???
wie du schon sagst es ist ein Puff.......


----------



## nkniese (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@Reisender 

mit Puff meine ich natürlich den Aufzuchtteich aus dem die Forellen stamen und nicht den See.
aber du hast schon recht es gibt sehr wenig Wasserpfanzen im See dass meine ich aber auch mit aus Fehlern lernen !


----------



## Reisender (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@nkniese

schon verstanden, aber die hechte und welse, fühlen sich so bei dem angebot.#h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hallo 
na ja die Sache mit Forellenbesatz im Vereinssee/teich kennen wohl einige hier denk ich!

Besonders beim An/Abangeln sollte den Mitgliederen was geboten werden und wer kennt es nicht,das dann auch noch der ein oder andere sagt sonst halten wir die Mitgl.nicht beim Verein!?

Nun ja, 
für die Hechte&andere Großräuber ist es ein Supermahl und dann meist auch noch nach bzw.vor der Hochzeit!

Wünsche euch in eurem See nur das beste und das aus den Fehlern der Geschichte gelernt wird.

TIP:
Würd auch mal drüber nachdenken ein wenig Geld anstatt -für Forellen-
für Wasserpflanzen in die Hand zu nehmen und etwas Totholz und gebund. Grünschnitt für die Brutfische einzubringen...Habt ihr auch ein augewies.Schongebiet!?  

PS:Vermisse die Bilder von den gr.Hechten beim Ablassen?
evtl.kannst du ja noch welche einstellen!?

Grüsse
Guido

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## THD (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hallo zusammen,
Danke NK für das einstellen der Bilder.
Nur mal zur Errinnerung, das wurde an Hechten abgefischt:
Hecht kleiner 40 cm 20
Hecht kleiner 70 cm 22
Hecht kleiner 100 cm 2
Hecht größer 100 cm keine
Bitte Angaben richtig lesen, das sind nur 2 Hechte über 6 Pfd, und nur insg. 24 masige Hechte, das ist bei 13.000 m2 sicher kein übermäsiger Hechtbestand, dazu noch 14 Zander über 50 cm und 3 mittlere Welse, das wars an gr. Räubern.
Sicherlich deutlich unter unseren Erwartungen.

Zu hechthunter21:
Bilder von großen Hechten: gibt keine, der größte war "nur" ca. 12-14 pfd.

Schutzgebiet: ca. 1/8 der Uferstecke, zur Begrenzung liegen am Anfang je 1 Pappel drin
Totholz, haben vor Jahren alte Weihnachtsbäume versenkt.
Wasserpflanzen: Haben da schon einiges versucht, allerdings hatte auch niemand mit 15 größeren Grasfischen gerechnet, die waren diesen Bestrebungen sich nicht förderlich.
THD


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Bilder Bilder 

Bilder Bilder

Bilder Bilder


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Das Einsetzen von Forellen in Gewässer, in denen sie nicht heimisch sind, ist immer FALSCH! Ich würde in einem solchen Verein auch nicht mehr Mitglied sein wollen. Wenn ich zum angeln gehe, dann möchte ich ein möglichst naturgetreuen Bestand vorfinden. Alles andere macht mir keinen Spaß. Leider sehen das einige Angelkollegen anders, insb die Rentner in unserem Verein jammern den Forellen hinterher. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass sie außer Forellen nix fangen können. Dies ist aber ihr Problem und nicht meins!


----------



## THD (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

@Sebastian79NRW
Eigendlich decken sich unsere Meinungen über den Forellenbesatz, dazu gibt es 2 Punkte anzumerken:
1. Dies betrifft bei uns 1 von 3 Gewässern, in den anderen haben wir annähernd natürlichen Besatz.
2. Hat ein Verein auch eine bestimmte Verpflichtung gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern, Tatsache ist, dass es auch bei uns Mitglieder gibt, die nur zu Zeiten hoher "Forellenfangchance" am Wasser gesehen werden, diese Mitglieder tragen durch Beitrag und Arbeitsstunden dazu bei, dass Kameradschaft gepfelegt und die finanzielle Belastung durch z. Bsp. Pacht (für Gewässer an denen diese Mitglieder fast nie angeln)
in einem vertretbaren Maß gehalten werden können.
Auch bei uns sind dies oft Mitglieder älterer Jahrgänge, einige davon haben unseren Verein aufgebaut und ich denke man tut nicht gut daran diesen den Hauptgrund ihrer Mitgliedschaft zu nehmen.
Nicht unterschätzen möchte ich die Wirkung von Besatzforellen auf die (bei uns recht erfolgreiche) Jugendarbeit, ich habe schon manchen stolzen Kit gesehen, der Abends seinen ersten gefangenen Fisch (halt eine Forelle) zu Hause präsentiert hat.
Und wer den das ganze nicht mag, muss ja nicht kommen oder kann auf andere Gewässer ausweichen.
THD


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

Hallo THD,

nette Denkanstöße. Darüber habe ich so noch gar nicht nachgedacht.

Dennoch überwiegen für mich die Nachteile eines Forellenbesatzes. Ziel eines Angelvereins sollte es doch sein, einen natürlichen Bestand in seinen Gewässern zu hegen.


----------



## BigBonsay (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welse - ich könnt k..zen*

lach,

na wenigstens passiert das auch mal profis 

ich hatte früher mit anderen einen teich zusammen ca 1000m² wasserfläche, irgendwann wollten wir mal einen mischbesatz machen und haben einen wels reingetan.

lach wir wunderten uns das wir bei dem wels auch noch paar kilos beifische vom händler bekamen, nach einer zeit wussten wir warum

keine Forellen mehr im teich
keine kleinen karpfen mehr im teich
keine kleinen schleien mehr im teich
usw.

naja der wels hatte anfangs eine grösse von ca. 50 cm
nach 1,5 jahren wurde er rausgeholt und hatte fast 1 meter länge, gut genährt das kerlchen 

nie wieda wels auch wenn dat fleisch legga iss aber der besatz ist teurer als ein wels


----------

